# Upland Tattoo.



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Brian121208 said:


> k9wernet said:
> 
> 
> > I've talked off and on over the years of getting a tattoo. Problem is, I get an idea, sit on it for six months or so, and realize what a mistake it would have been.
> ...


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

Get it done in Henna and see how much you like it before going with it for keeps.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Interceptor said:


> Get it done in Henna and see how much you like it before going with it for keeps.


Great suggestion Interceptor, a little tattoo advice from someone who has spent many hours in the chair. Pick your artist carefully, the last thing you want to hear is the artist say, "OH, f**K". You get what you pay for, a simple pattern like the one on the hat, first time with the artist, single color, your looking at about $50-$100 depending on the size. This is from a pattern tattoo "artist" who mostly uses stencils out of a book. There are real tattoo artists that you can take a picture of a real woodcock and they can put it on your body and it will look just like the picture. This kind of work will run you some real cash. I have about $600 into the ones in my profile pict. and you won't find any of them in a book. All were drew for me personally by the artist I used multiple times. Last piece of advice is about placement. Keep them in places where you can show them off when you want to, but can keep them hidden when you don't.


----------



## windknot (Jul 22, 2001)




----------



## Ericgmci (Jun 27, 2010)

I thought about getting a beagle tat on my [email protected] chasing a rabbit in the hole...............................


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

save the money, and get a tee shirt instead! spend the rest on hunting trips or the RGS banquet


----------



## wirehair (Oct 16, 2007)

I had my wife draw a feather on my arm with a pen. :lol:
I think I am going to go for it. Been looking for the right artist.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ericgmci said:


> I thought about getting a beagle tat on my [email protected] chasing a rabbit in the hole...............................


Lol. Classy. I like the save your money idea, you could probably by a new gunfor the same price......but whatever you do, good luck to you.


----------

